# Fancy birds enjoying their new loft....pics



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

finally got it done, just wanted to share a few pics of how they were enjoying their flight aviary and nest boxes....


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Spirit,

What a Palace they look happy in their new home. 
Well done ! 
Frills are beautiful as always
Love your nest boxes. 

Lots of new babies now


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks very nice. What happened to the other pictures? We need to see them ALL............LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Looks very nice. What happened to the other pictures? We need to see them ALL............LOL


well there are'nt any other pic...LOL....I don't know how to get rid of the red x's....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's just beautiful!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

That's wonderful!!! We're in the process of narrowing down the options on just what our Flight is gonna look like ... sure is nice to see your's (matches one of our 'options')!!!


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Excellent job ! Your birds look very happy .

What material did you use for your roof , could be aluminum panels ?


hambone


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Spirit Wings!! 

BEAUTIFUL "palace" for BEAUTIFUL PIJIES!!

WELL DONE!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and my envious 4: Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm jealous.... very nice... can we see more pics especially the nest box area.


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

great looking home and i just love the white frills  is one of them crested or are all frills crested?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely home for such lovely birds!!!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

If only our lofts could stay that clean.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

SW,

Your new loft is gorgeous! And your birds look so happy and lovely in it. Congratulations on getting it finished. 

Margaret


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

What a great aviary! Thanks for sharing the pics Spiritwings! It wil be a BIG help when we start on ours as I wasn't sure just how to frame it out. How did you get he hardwear cloth so taught and did you just staple it to the wood? What are those metal brackets at the top holding the 2 x 4s?
You guys did a great job!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> What a great aviary! Thanks for sharing the pics Spiritwings! It wil be a BIG help when we start on ours as I wasn't sure just how to frame it out. How did you get he hardwear cloth so taught and did you just staple it to the wood? What are those metal brackets at the top holding the 2 x 4s?
> You guys did a great job!


oh boy! Im not the one to tell you stuff about building, hubby is the one that takes care of all that. But the roof is standing seem metal roof, from lowes. the brackets are well building brackets, I dunno....I think he build it like it would of been a shed or enclosed space but just used the hardware cloth for the "walls", Im not sure how he got it so tight....perhaps that will change as time goes by....we will see. the h.w. cloth is stapled on the wood....


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

looks nice an roomy there but do you have any pictures of it as a whole , just curious to see the big picture , other then that its awesomeeee great work


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok, lets see if I can resize these pics for you guys.....nice to hear from you Lakota loft! how is the new job?








1


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

and some of the inside......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW! Totally awesome .. your birds will be very happy campers!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> WOW! Totally awesome .. your birds will be very happy campers!
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry, it's been a labor of love...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very nice! I love it! The nest boxes look really nice and I LOVE that big aviary...........


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Did you use that transparant stuff for the cieling to give it all that light?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birds+me=happy said:


> Did you use that transparant stuff for the cieling to give it all that light?


yes, we put in an opaque roof panel that fits with the metal ones to add light in the loft.  Happy, did you ever find any bird/s to adopt?..


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I found that Italian owl who sounds great, but I still need to see if the owner is willing to ship him. That opaque roof was a relly good idea.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birds+me=happy said:


> I found that Italian owl who sounds great, but I still need to see if the owner is willing to ship him. That opaque roof was a relly good idea.


I have a white pair of white figurita pigeons if you are interested, just would have to pay for box and shipping....but there are some folks here in va that I know and they live in oH and are going back this week sometime...where in OH are you? that is if you are interested...


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Probably not. If shipping is not avalible for the Italian owl there might be a chance. I am always open to more pigeons, it's my my Mom you'll have to convince. And you got to go one at a time with her. Even if I can, it will probably be a month before my Mom recouperates from the last ones I got and is ready for the next "yes". Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful Loft AND Birds!!


----------



## taran_doaba (Jan 12, 2009)

friend , not much to say , just excellent 
regards
bonny


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous! I just love the large aviary. So airy! The birds must be in heaven. You must be so happy with the way it turned out. Excellent job! Good idea with the panel in the roof to let in the light. I'd have a bench out in the aviary where I could visit...............A LOT!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Spiritwings . . . I'm showing your pics to my Hubby and I'm sure he can fgure it out.

Your new pics are going to be so very helpful!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice setup you got there! I wish I had room for an aviary that big!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

It is a nice house for these beautiful birds, I will even move with them 

Ivette


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> ok, lets see if I can resize these pics for you guys.....nice to hear from you Lakota loft! how is the new job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what Im talking about , looking mighty awesome there thanks for sharing the pics ,but would rather not talk about the new job lol lets just say we had our differences


----------

